# Rusty Ford



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

My 2002 Ford bed. This is the first time I have taken the bedliner out since installing a new bed tonight. Figured I would share.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

You have to keep the salt off the truck and get it oil'd!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

That nothing compare to this


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

This all started long before I put a plow on this truck but I will admit I haven't worried about salt since the bed was already so bad. I have actually had the new bed for 3 years. 
Just haven't had the motivation to put it on until now.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Milwaukee;1562843 said:


> That nothing compare to this


LOL that is awesome. Would make removing the bad so much easier.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

perfect example of why my truck gets thorougly cleaned after each storm. 

and cleaned by me - the car wash can make the outside look pretty, but they are not hosing down frame rails, wheel wells, radiator supports, etc, etc......


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Really easy tank access!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Milwaukee;1562843 said:


> That nothing compare to this


LOL My 02 F350 look just like that when I took bedliner out it Now I put a Flat bed on it

Thats what them bedlinears good for


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

And that's why I like the composite bed on my Tacoma.... It'll NEVER rust.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Most folks think a bed liner prtects your bed. It does - in a fashion. But more importantly, it hides the damage (chafing which leads to corrosion) from the owner's eyes. That's why I'm a fan of sprayed in bed liners as long as the work is done properly.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Too Stroked;1563831 said:


> Most folks think a bed liner prtects your bed. It does - in a fashion. But more importantly, it hides the damage (chafing which leads to corrosion) from the owner's eyes. That's why I'm a fan of sprayed in bed liners as long as the work is done properly.


A bed liner protects your cargo. You can slide a fridge on a bedliner without scraping it up too badly.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

My fiancee's uncle in Snowshoe, PA has a 2000 F350 with the same issue. But he doesn't have a bed liner at all, just his 5th wheel hitch. I believe he is looking for a new bed since he can't afford a new truck and his 350 only has 110k or so on it.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I think the bed liners trap moisture between them and the bed. Mine will drip when you have a lot of rain.You move the truck and it all comes out the back. Most of the water is in the bed-liner, but some leaks down to the bed. It is dripping when it is sitting there.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm am glad I just sprayed Fluid Film on the underbody of my new truck, to hopefully prevent rust like this. 

Spray in bedliner or nothing for me.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

My rust started in the wheel arc, right where the inner and outer fenders are mated together. Right where ford thought it would be a great idea to put that gray spongy stuff.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

jasonv;1563658 said:


> And that's why I like the composite bed on my Tacoma.... It'll NEVER rust.


Nope just the frame LOL 

```
http://tacoma-upgrade.com/2009/06/info-on-the-19955-through-2004-toyota-tacoma-frame-recall-for-rust.html
```
And yes I know its the previous generation Tacoma, I'm just kidding around


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

Anybody knows whats a good rustproofing product?


----------



## Mnpowerstroke99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I take my bed liner out every once and a while and clean under it. Make sure the drain holes in the front of the box are not plugged up.This year I decided to use drain oil as rust proofing for the underside of my truck. So far it seems to be working great.I used a siphon air blow gun to spray it and it put a nice thin layer on. I've washed it a few times and it still looks good.Best part its FREE!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I sprayed me new bed with undercoating before I put it on. Hoping this will help. Still considering putting an aluminum flatbed on thou.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Mnpowerstroke99;1579908 said:


> I take my bed liner out every once and a while and clean under it. Make sure the drain holes in the front of the box are not plugged up.This year I decided to use drain oil as rust proofing for the underside of my truck. So far it seems to be working great.I used a siphon air blow gun to spray it and it put a nice thin layer on. I've washed it a few times and it still looks good.Best part its FREE!


Drain oil + parafin wax together in a water bath, then spray it on while it's warm.. That's an old trick.


----------

